# Menus du Finder transparents



## Loyc (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour !

Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et j'ai une petite question. Si ma question n'est pas au bon endroit ou si elle vous paraît stupide, merci d'avance de me pardonner, je découvre... :rose:

Voici ma question : Pensez vous qu'il est possible de modifier la transparence des menus déroulants dans OSX sans avoir à changer complètement le thème ? Je m'explique :

En surfant sur ce forum, je suis tombé sur une petite vidéo de tuto sur laquelle on voit un bureau sous OSX. ( http://xdesks.free.fr/macge/Icon.mov )
Sur cette vidéo, on voit que les menus du finder sont gris avec une opacité diminuée. J'aime vraiment ce style et j'aimerai beaucoup tenter d'avoir la même chose sur ma machine. Je me doute (du moins je suppose) que pour modifier l'apparence des menus du finder, il faut changer le thème d'OSX. Or (si c'est le cas) je n'ai pas envie de changer tout le thème, le standard me va très bien. J'aimerai juste avoir la même transparence dans les menus déroulants.

Merci d'avance pour vos idées


----------



## Max77 (10 Décembre 2006)

Je crois que c'est une option de Shapeshifter (Logiciel pour changer l'interface d'OSX avec des thèmes , comme dans la vidéo). 
Tu peux choisir un thème et d'autre options de customisation comme par exemple la transparence ...


----------



## Loyc (11 Décembre 2006)

Max77 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est une option de Shapeshifter (Logiciel pour changer l'interface d'OSX avec des th&#232;mes , comme dans la vid&#233;o).
> Tu peux choisir un th&#232;me et d'autre options de customisation comme par exemple la


 transparence ...

Merci pour l'info, j'ai test&#233; Shapeshifter en shareware et je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'endroit o&#249; l'on peut modifier un seul param&#232;tre de customisation. &#224; part changer un th&#232;me bien entendu.
En grattant dans le forum, j'ai vu les posts sur la transparence, (j'avais pas vu l'outil de recherche dans le forum :rose: ) j'ai donc test&#233; Alfoat et d'autres softs mais &#231;a ne permet que de changer la transparence des fen&#234;tres et c'est pas ce que je veux faire. Ne peut on pas entrer une ligne de commande quelque part genre "Pomme://opacit&#233; scrollbar finder : 50&#37;" ou un truc comme &#231;a ? Je croyais que c'&#233;tait magique un mac moi !


----------



## prijker (20 Décembre 2006)

Un Mac, c'est bel et bien magique. Voilà comment tu fais pour choisir la transparence. D'abord, il faut créer un thème nouveau avec ThemePark 3, l'exporter et changer de thème avec ShapeShifter. Je ne sais pas comment faire directement sur l'interface Aqua.
Donc quand tu crées un thème dans ThemePark, tu dois editer la ressource suivante:
/Themes/non du theme/Elements/Global Elements/Menubar and Icons/Menu Background
C'est cette ressource, qui fait 8x8 pixels, qui détermine la couleur du fond des menus. En étudiant d'autres thèmes, je me suis aperçu que cette ressource  peut être éditée et la transparence est déterminée en fonction du nombre de pixels auxquels tu attribues le statut 'transparent' (avec Photoshop, c'est facile).
Voilà. tu peux en profiter pour choisir pas mal d'autres choses au passage.
Je suis en train de terminer mon premier thème, je le posterai ici dès qu'il sera fini.

PS. salut à tous, c'est mon premier post!

prijker


----------



## Loyc (21 Décembre 2006)

prijker a dit:


> Un Mac, c'est bel et bien magique. Voilà comment tu fais pour choisir la transparence. D'abord, il faut créer un thème nouveau avec ThemePark 3, l'exporter et changer de thème avec ShapeShifter. Je ne sais pas comment faire directement sur l'interface Aqua.
> Donc quand tu crées un thème dans ThemePark, tu dois editer la ressource suivante:
> /Themes/non du theme/Elements/Global Elements/Menubar and Icons/Menu Background
> C'est cette ressource, qui fait 8x8 pixels, qui détermine la couleur du fond des menus. En étudiant d'autres thèmes, je me suis aperçu que cette ressource  peut être éditée et la transparence est déterminée en fonction du nombre de pixels auxquels tu attribues le statut 'transparent' (avec Photoshop, c'est facile).
> ...



Merci Prijker. Je vais tester ça.
Au passage, je ne doute pas qu'un mac est magique  Je m'en appreçois tous les jours depuis un an que j'ai switché.
Petite question à 2 Frs : Est-ce que le fait d'appliquer un thème modifié bouffe de la ressource ou pas ? Logiquement, une fois que les paramètres sont en place, aucun soft ne doit tourner pour faire aparaître ce thême non ?


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Décembre 2006)

Loyc a dit:


> Petite question &#224; 2 Frs : Est-ce que le fait d'appliquer un th&#232;me modifi&#233; bouffe de la ressource ou pas ? Logiquement, une fois que les param&#232;tres sont en place, aucun soft ne doit tourner pour faire apara&#238;tre ce th&#234;me non ?



A confirmer, mais il me semble que malheuresement, ShapeShifter bouffe des ressources en continu... Je viens de regarder dans les ressources de l'application "Mail" (par exemple) et les icones des ressources sont bien ceux d'origines, alors que j'ai appliqu&#233; un th&#232;me qui les a chang&#233;... contrairement a CandyBar qui fait un backup des icones d'origines et change ceux ci par des nouveaux, Shapeshifter semble charger les icones en direct...
En gros, si candy bar n'est plus l&#224; apr&#232;s que tu ais chang&#233; tes icones, ils continueraont a etre chang&#233;s. Alors que si Shapeshifter n'est plus install&#233;, les applis retrouveront leur icones d'origine puisqu'il n'ont pas &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;s dans les ressources du logiciel et que Shapeshifter doit tourner pour modifier les ressources &#224; chaque lancement d'appli...
enfin je crois...


----------



## prijker (22 Décembre 2006)

Il est sûr que ShapeShifter intercepte et modifie à la volée toute la partie de l'interface qui est modifiée, mais ne touche à aucune donnée système. Il n'y a qu'à par exemple nettoyer tous les caches système (AppleJack fait ça très bien) pour voir qu'il faut "réinstaller" le thème. 
Donc, ça occupe de la mémoire. Beaucoup? Bof.. aujourd'hui, on a tous des gigaoctets de RAM alors... C'est bien plus chic d'avoir un thème!!!

Au fait, j'ai fini mon propre thème. Comment fais-je pour le mettre ici?

prijker


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Tu l'uploads sur un site style deviantart.


----------



## prijker (23 Décembre 2006)

C'est fait...

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/45193923/

A+


----------



## Missiku_San (23 Décembre 2006)

prijker a dit:


> C'est fait...
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/45193923/
> 
> A+



met le dans le topic "vos créations", pour en faire profiter tout le monde  
moi je suis en train de le charger pour le tester


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2006)

Charmant .


----------



## arno1x (23 Décembre 2006)

prijker a dit:


> C'est fait...
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/45193923/
> 
> A+



pour moi je ne charge rien car c'est un fichier texte que je charge????


----------

